# Conexion de Resistencia "Preset" en PCB Wizard



## juani2312 (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola! Tengo un problema con la conexion de un preset como el de la foto.

En el circuito adjuntado el preset tiene 3 conexiones (el preset que tengo tiene las 3 patas), pero en el Wizard solo puedo conectar 2 de ellas...Entonces, como se conecta?

Desde ya, Muchas Gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola.
Usa éste.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juani2312 (Ene 10, 2009)

Solucionado!

Muchas Gracias...


----------

